
Organized Resources for Deep Learning in Natural Language Processing - ghosthamlet
https://github.com/astorfi/Deep-Learning-NLP
======
minimaxir
Mostly a dupe (with a slightly narrower focus) of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17750791](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17750791)

I'm surprised this submission made it to the second chance pool.

~~~
dang
Not everyone sees the same threads so occasionally we miss a dupe. HN itself,
however, misses nothing :)

